# Stabilizing Oven



## Dickr338 (Nov 18, 2021)

can a convection oven be used to heat the wood after it has been vacuumed sealed?


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Barb (Nov 18, 2021)

Dickr338 said:


> can a convection oven be used to heat the wood after it has been vacuumed sealed?


If you’re referring to cooking the wood after it’s been under vacuum in stabilizing liquid then yes. Curtis from Turntex actually recommends a convection oven.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Dec 6, 2021)

Never done any stabilizing or related. Curious as to why you would heat the wood later.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 6, 2021)

JLTibbetts said:


> Never done any stabilizing or related. Curious as to why you would heat the wood later.


The solution only hardens with heat. It has to remain thin to soak into the soft areas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks !!
I was thinking it was an epoxy of sorts and cured on its own.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 6, 2021)

JLTibbetts said:


> Thanks !!
> I was thinking it was an epoxy of sorts and cured on its own.


It is a 2 part mix but still must be heated to 195 degrees I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 6, 2021)

I use a toaster oven, and 2 temp. gauges, as the temp adjustment is never accurate. Temp gauges are not either, thus the reason for two.


----------



## Dickr338 (Dec 6, 2021)

JLTibbetts said:


> Never done any stabilizing or related. Curious as to why you would heat the wood later.


There are two reasons to heat the wood. First is to ensure that the wood is dry. Depending what area of the country you are in, the wood needs to be about 5% or less. You can bake the wood prior to stabilizing it. Get the weight of the wood put it in an oven for a fairly long time checking the weight periodically until the weight doesn't change. Put the wood in a plastic bag to allow it to cool but not gain moisture. Then put the wood covered in Cactus Juice in a vacuum pot to remove the air from the wood cells, when the bubbles stop remove the vacuum and allow the Cactus Juice to soak into the wood. Then the wood is heated again to cure the resin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Dec 6, 2021)

Lots of information in a short post. 
I didn't mean to hijack the original thread. In the future I will start one requesting information on the process.
Thanks all.


----------

